# Trimming trees from a ladder



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do dad a favor---buy him a power pole trimmer---look on the internet to find out what they look like and cost-----

A pro would use one or a bucket lift---a ladder is way to dangerous---you are dead right.

P.S.---edit---you could just hire a pro---nice fathers day gift---


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For Dad's safety consider an orchard ladder. The 3rd leg can be tethered to the tree if need be for stability.
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Ladders_2#!Ladders_2


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

power pole hedge trimmer electric - Google Search


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The only thing I will add to the excellent suggestions above is that when they get 16' tall they should either go natural or be donated to the city for Christmas displays.

Seriously, some places you can rent a bucket truck for the day.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't even need the power pole trimmer. Manual ones work just fine. Unless there is something special about Juniper trees, that's all you need. Most branches you can shear right off, and if you have a big limb to cut, the saw on the end has the correct tooth profile, and cuts on the pull stroke.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

SPS-1 said:


> Don't even need the power pole trimmer. Manual ones work just fine. Unless there is something special about Juniper trees, that's all you need. Most branches you can shear right off, and if you have a big limb to cut, the saw on the end has the correct tooth profile, and cuts on the pull stroke.


Yep, and they find muscles in your back that you didn't know you had.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've never heard of nor seen and orchard ladder until I looked at the link. Nice ladder for what the OP was asking about. I must confess: I am one of those who "_needed_" to cut a limb from a tree while working off of an aluminum extension ladder. I had every detail planned out. Except one: I went up the ladder to about the 10 foot level off of the ground then actually sat on a limb on the opposite side of the tree. I just knew the limb I was going to cut would fall straight down. Right---NOT. The limb I cut twisted as it fell and knocked the extension ladder off of the tree trunk. So where was I? Sitting on this limb on the other side of the limb I had cut off. Just me and my chain saw sitting there. In this situation you have many decisions to make. Being as no one was home, calling out for help was not one of those thoughts. Not really wanting to I decided to drop the chains saw to the ground while hoping that it would not be damaged. That went well. So now I have to decide as to how I get down. I decided that "bear hugging" the tree and shinny-ing down would be my best bet. NOT. OH by the way, I didn't have a shirt on. Grasping an oak tree trunk and shinny-ing down it is not one of my best talents for sure. I made it down safely but the bark of that tree did a good job of scraping up my chest for sure. The limb that fell bent my aluminum extension ladder to a point that it would no longer extend nor retract. Some careful clamping and pulling with a come-a-long straightened it reasonably well so that it could be used. Some 37 years later I still have that ladder and do use it occasionally.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thurman said:


> I've never heard of nor seen and orchard ladder until I looked at the link. Nice ladder for what the OP was asking about. I must confess: I am one of those who "_needed_" to cut a limb from a tree while working off of an aluminum extension ladder. I had every detail planned out. Except one: I went up the ladder to about the 10 foot level off of the ground then actually sat on a limb on the opposite side of the tree. I just knew the limb I was going to cut would fall straight down. Right---NOT. The limb I cut twisted as it fell and knocked the extension ladder off of the tree trunk. So where was I? Sitting on this limb on the other side of the limb I had cut off. Just me and my chain saw sitting there. In this situation you have many decisions to make. Being as no one was home, calling out for help was not one of those thoughts. Not really wanting to I decided to drop the chains saw to the ground while hoping that it would not be damaged. That went well. So now I have to decide as to how I get down. I decided that "bear hugging" the tree and shinny-ing down would be my best bet. NOT. OH by the way, I didn't have a shirt on. Grasping an oak tree trunk and shinny-ing down it is not one of my best talents for sure. I made it down safely but the bark of that tree did a good job of scraping up my chest for sure. The limb that fell bent my aluminum extension ladder to a point that it would no longer extend nor retract. Some careful clamping and pulling with a come-a-long straightened it reasonably well so that it could be used. Some 37 years later I still have that ladder and do use it occasionally.


Stories where no harm done cept the ladder can be seriously :laughing:.
I make certain I take my phone even though I too are usually home alone but I could call the fire department. They still do come get cats from the tree, don't they?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i strap the ladder to the tree. and sometimes the chainsaw to the tree. and many times myself to the tree.


----------



## eandjsdad (Dec 22, 2013)

There is no safe way to use a power tool two handed when on a ladder. If you're worried about the power tool being dropped, tether it to the ladder.

This only can be done safely by putting up scaffolding or a man-lift, bucket truck, etc.


----------



## dgparks (Dec 5, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> i strap the ladder to the tree. and sometimes the chainsaw to the tree. and many times myself to the tree.


This^^^^^ as far you deem necessary... I'd tie the ladder to the tree, and spot the person on the ladder much like I would if someone were "bouldering". (check out bouldering spotting on youtube and you'll see what I mean.)

Good day


----------

